# I have blue bees.



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I read online that I would have more next year if I drilled 5/16" holes in non-treated 4x4. I bought them a 4x4. Haven't drilled it yet. Anyone know whether that is the correct diameter, and how deep to drill them.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

And after reading the resource list on plants attractive to native pollinators, I know why I have blue bees. echinacea, abelia, galliardia, and the list goes on. hmmmm great stickys. Don't know that I want to get into harvesting larvae this year, but if I can keep them coming back, there will be other years.


----------



## big joe (May 8, 2011)

what do you do with larvae? or blue bees for that matter? i would like to see one.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Check out the other threads. I already lost one post. But they are bees, kind of bottle-blue/green.


----------

